# Floor lamp from ceiling fan



## Brnoczech (Apr 5, 2018)

This is a project I finished a short while back.  We had a solid cast brass Hunter ceiling fan that we were replacing, so I decided to make a floor lamp out of it.  After removing the bottom of the motor housing and the light kit, the rotating portion of the motor was removed.  There was a shaft that extended below the motor housing by several inches that I was able to press out from the top using my Harbor Freight 20 ton shop press, that would allow the motor housing to sit flat on the floor.  The 3 foot extension we had was too short, so I purchased a 4 foot brass extension from Hunter and shortened it to the correct length for the overall height.  The pull chain/light switch housing that used to extend below the motor and the light kit was removed and turned upside down to use at the top.  I turned a small bushing to get the switch housing to fit in the top of the extension pole.  The formed plate that was on the bottom of the switch housing/light kit would not work for mounting the new light harp and bulb, so I bought a square galvanized plate at Lowes and turned it on my lathe to get it circular and so it would just fit inside the light housing.  I also machined the two small slots for the original screws to hold the plate on.. The plate then had a hold drilled in the middle for the threaded harp extension to go through, and the wiring was run into the base, up the extension, and into the switch housing.  The new socked that came with the harp has a three was switch, which can be used to adjust brightness, and the pull chain is used to turn the light on and off.  The older wiring was left on the base just for looks, to show this actually was a fan at one time.  a grommet was put in the base for the new wiring, and three adhesive furniture pads were added to the bottom of the motor housing.  The whole thing probably weighs at least 30-35 pounds or so, so moving it is interesting.  All in all it turned out really solid.  Haven't ever seen this done before.






Thanks for looking


----------



## brino (Apr 5, 2018)

That looks fantastic.
Great idea and execution!
Thanks for sharing it.
-brino


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 6, 2018)

Second life for a ceiling fan. Great job. I like it.


----------



## dave_r_1 (Apr 6, 2018)

...until some kid pulls the cord on the base, and then you have a spinning lamp of doom...


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 6, 2018)

I like that a lot. I am rebuilding my office , and may steal that idea. I would like to find one of the old heavy cast iron units. I'm thinking industrial type office/computer room.


----------

